# WW OR CF?



## Mimsie (Apr 4, 2009)

A poll: Do you prefer City folk or Wild world?
I sorta like City folk  because it has more features + better quality, but  i like Wild wolrd cuz it has like its own originality.
 ^_^ 

- Just wondering.


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 4, 2009)

Bump?~


----------



## Nic (Apr 4, 2009)

Neither. My Mom broke my Wii and I can't hack anymore. Someday I'll return. I will.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2009)

City Folk. =)


----------



## Jake (Apr 4, 2009)

I Chose Both 8]


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 6, 2009)

City Folk all the way! The Wi-Fi and everything is the best on City Folk. It has more Original Animal Crossing feel to it.


----------



## solarshadow (Apr 6, 2009)

They both have their ups and downs, like City Folk's grass loss and Wild World's...well I guess there isn't much wrong with Wild World that I can think of, but I chose both


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 6, 2009)

The grass is the only flaw in the game unless you know how to deal with the trouble mantaining it. Wild World has terrible graphics even though gameplay matters most.Where are the real world holidays? Abosolutely NONE.


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 6, 2009)

I voted City Folk. Animal Crossing is meant for consoles.


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 6, 2009)

i voted city folk just cause better graphics and dlc, and stuff like that i guess


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 6, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> i voted city folk just cause better graphics and dlc, and stuff like that i guess


Yeah, the DLC is really cool. It makes it so there are some items TTers can't get.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 6, 2009)

What's cool about DLC is that Nintendo can make anything to put into the game.


----------



## MygL (Apr 6, 2009)

Dont know why but Im like... prefering WW =S


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 6, 2009)

WW


----------



## bud (Apr 6, 2009)

WW was awesome, but then I got City Folk  WW was awesome because my friend's town was awesome to play hide and seek. Me and two of my friend's played on wi-fi till almost 2am on WW playing hide and seek ^_^ it was awesome


----------



## crystal_skull (Apr 6, 2009)

if you have a wii this is soooo obvious..city folk!
even though i havnt played wild world i have done my reaserch on it..i have played animal crossing gamecube and now i have city folk and its amazing


----------



## Animus (Apr 6, 2009)

I really like City Folk for the graphics and features. And I like Wild World due to it's portable! ;D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 7, 2009)

Animal Crossing for the Gamecube.


----------



## joshmosh345 (Apr 7, 2009)

i didnt really like one thing about ww, NO CLIFFS. and cf is just.....i dont really know, like i enjoy the path making thing, and, but all the special characters that come to your town rarely show up but id have to say both because i enjoy cf alot and i loved ww, like i played unyil i got everything.


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 7, 2009)

City folk, but i still play wild world abit.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no........i could be on december 31st 2099 and i could still get the DSi seat....it dosent matter what the date is in the game....


----------



## blueturbo (Apr 7, 2009)

I think city folk is better. That is final


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 8, 2009)

Cityfolk , i never tested WildWorld >.<


----------



## Robochao (Apr 8, 2009)

City Folk because it's on that thar Wii.


----------



## Victoria (May 25, 2009)

I like both for different reasons. I like WW if I'm Wi-Fing because I find it easier to commnuicate and if someone new is in my town, I can keep track of them easily. But, if I'm just playing for fun, then I prefer CF.


----------



## Conor (May 25, 2009)

Dead topic revived, Why?


----------



## SamXX (May 25, 2009)

Wild World. Much more addictive. Flower fest, Yay day, La di day.
Although events like Christmas aren't in it, I still love it.


----------



## IceZtar (May 25, 2009)

I say both.
Wildworld because I got stuck with that for a whole long time, there are bigger houses and My sister who doesn't normally play videogames actually loved it!
LEts go to the city because wi-fing is more fun, the graphics are better and it  had much more to do!


----------



## Rene (May 25, 2009)

both, i love my ww neighbours and CF just has cool items so it's pretty much a tie :')


----------



## j-rod ACCF (May 25, 2009)

i allready made this thread


----------



## Pear (May 25, 2009)

I never liked WW as much as the other versions. I'm strictly a console gamer except for Pokemon and Flight simulator.


----------



## Phil (May 25, 2009)

city folk


----------



## Niall (May 25, 2009)

AC:CF


----------



## fitzy (May 27, 2009)

City folk.


----------



## Saianamy (May 27, 2009)

WoW, best games (exp packs to) ever made in my opinion no other game even comes close to rivaling it, but also the most stressful game I have ever played in my entire life, I was a One of the best raiders in the world, and top rated in my battle group  not hard. I was in ulduar and in some t8 when I quit finaly. I had like 4 80's and 4 70's all in full epics. Thank god I quit and came to city folk. My days seem so much happier lol.


----------



## Majora (May 28, 2009)

CF


----------



## FITZEH (May 28, 2009)

CF!


----------



## KCourtnee (May 28, 2009)

CF all the way
I don't really play WW that much anymore... :/

Plus WW is not at all original. The GC version of AC. Now THAT'S original. The ACGC game is awwwsum.


----------



## KCourtnee (May 28, 2009)

Saianamy said:
			
		

> WoW, best games (exp packs to) ever made in my opinion no other game even comes close to rivaling it, but also the most stressful game I have ever played in my entire life, I was a One of the best raiders in the world, and top rated in my battle group  not hard. I was in ulduar and in some t8 when I quit finaly. I had like 4 80's and 4 70's all in full epics. Thank god I quit and came to city folk. My days seem so much happier lol.


Why are you talking about WoW in this topic...?


----------



## MrChuckman64 (May 29, 2009)

city folk all the way.  even though there's grass trampling, that's just a small problem.  wild world could've been a whole lot better if they would've waited a couple of years.  also, city folk gives you that animal crossing GCN nastolgia.  i love that feeling. :gyroidsideways:


----------



## StbAn (Jun 13, 2009)

Gamecube one is the best!


----------



## SockHead (Jun 13, 2009)

City Folk, no contest.


----------



## Caitlyn (Jun 14, 2009)

City Folk~!

It has better graphics and you can do a lot more on it... plus my DS broke... and I hate looking at a small screen *has REALLY bad eyes*~!


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 14, 2009)

Neither.


----------



## Conor (Jun 14, 2009)

Cf is better imo.


----------



## coolness (Jun 14, 2009)

City Folk


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

City Folk for me.


----------



## mmmatlock (Jun 22, 2009)

Wild World.


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 22, 2009)

City Folk


----------

